# Finds at the crash site of B-17G 42-31473



## seesul (Sep 25, 2010)

One of the poor Forts crashed around my born town.
We did a expedition in the woods today. Look at the finds and enjoy!
The prop leaf was found 2 weeks ago by 2 local guys. There are still readable signatures of the mechanics on it!


----------



## seesul (Sep 25, 2010)

part2


----------



## seesul (Sep 25, 2010)

part3


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2010)

Very interesting stuff. I would love to find a crash site around here.


----------



## Naumoff427 (Sep 25, 2010)

Do you think there is more wreckage to be found there?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2010)

That is such a cool find!

(Love the kid with the gun  )


----------



## seesul (Sep 25, 2010)

Naumoff427 said:


> Do you think there is more wreckage to be found there?


Hello, on this place for sure. This machine, like that one in Sanov, exploded in the air, so there are more places where still is something to be found. We will go back to this place next spring.


----------



## seesul (Sep 25, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> That is such a cool find!
> 
> (Love the kid with the gun  )



Thx! That´s my Tommy


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2010)

Interesting shots Roman, thanks for sharing.


----------



## v2 (Sep 26, 2010)

Well done Roman!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 26, 2010)

Great stuff Roman!

Very, very cool!

TO


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice finds Roman ! Some of the parts appear to have what looks like RLM 76 paint on them. Could some be from a Luftwaffe crate, as well as B17 ?


----------



## rochie (Sep 26, 2010)

great find Roman


----------



## seesul (Sep 26, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Nice finds Roman ! Some of the parts appear to have what looks like RLM 76 paint on them. Could some be from a Luftwaffe crate, as well as B17 ?



No Terry, only a Fort crashed there.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2010)

OK, thanks Roman.


----------



## seesul (Sep 26, 2010)

You´re welcome Terry. It was a really great Saturday! First 1/2 hour and we had a lot of finds...a lot of finds on the surface just under the beech leaves and a lot in the ground but not so deep- to 10 inches...as it exploded in the air.
We spent there about 4 hours in 10 people with 4 detectors but there still are the THINGS to be found...so the next spring...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2010)

Sounds great Roman. I'll have to try to get over again when you're going to a crash site - I'd make my legs work for that !


----------

